# Ein Netz (Loch an Loch...) namens IE



## Thomas Lindner (27. Oktober 2004)

Auch wenn ich derzeit primär, neben dem sekundären Firefox, noch den IE ( Internetexplorer ) nutze, muss man sagen (zugeben), das diese Seite, die ich nur durch Zufall angesurft habe einem ein ungutes Gefühl gibt!

http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/demos/ie/


----------



## Akherousin (28. Oktober 2004)

Ouch! Ich habe den Zugriff auf meinen IE deaktiviert und benutze schon seit längerem nur noch Firefox (ohne Einschränkungen).

Aber dass es so schlimm aussieht... hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.


----------

